# Pooper Scooper for Mucking Your Stall



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, but that looks to be more bother to use then say... a shovel. 

When you do your stalls w a stall fork, just pick out the wet spot(s), then pick out the large piles of poo, then take the other left over shavings toss up to one side of the stall wall all the poo will tumble off your pile of shavings that your banking up on the wall....then its easy to pick up the loose poo, and then spread out your left over shavings, cover w new bedding as needed.
This is the quickest and most efficient method of cleaning a stall

I just don't see how carting around an over sized pooper scooper is more efficient then a fork...but thats just me ;-)


----------

